# Language



## kherrmann3 (Jan 20, 2009)

We have been getting more and more "foreign" friends on here, and I decided to try and make a multi-cultural post about language.  So, we will just start off with some basic questions. 

- What is your first language? 
- Where were you born and raised? Approximate areas, I am not trying to stalk you!
- What other languages do you speak?
- Where and why did you learn the other languages? Was it required in school?
- If you speak multiple languages, which one is your favorite? 
- For us single-language people, which is your favorite language? Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite?

Also, for people who have English as a second language, this would be the place to go if you do not know the meaning of a word or phrase. I've been on some websites where the people were mostly British, and I had no idea what some of their terms meant. Here is a place to ask and not be ashamed! 

I hope this post goes over well! I love getting input from people from other countries and cultures. 

Welcome! Welkom! Bienvenue! Willkommen! ÎÎ±Î»ÏÏ Î®ÏÎ¸Î±ÏÎµ! Benvenuto! Boa vinda! ÐÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ! Â¡RecepciÃ³n!


----------



## irishlops (Jan 20, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> We have been getting more and more "foreign" friends on here, and I decided to try and make a multi-cultural post about language.  So, we will just start off with some basic questions.
> 
> - What is your first language? english
> 
> ...


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 20, 2009)

- What is your first language? *English*
- Where were you born and raised? *Hastings, New Zealand*
- What other languages do you speak? *A few words of Maori, and limited sign language*
- Where and why did you learn the other languages? Was it required in school? *Maori, English and sign language are the three official languages of New Zealand. We were required to learn a little maori and a little sign language at school. But I've forgotten almost all of it. So I don't actually say I can speak either *
- If you speak multiple languages, which one is your favorite? 
- For us single-language people, which is your favorite language? Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite? *Spanish or French*

To say hello in maori is kia ora, you sort of say it fast like "keyora". My one foreign word for the day . It also can be used as "cheers" or "thanks" in a slang kind of way.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 20, 2009)

I just got back from school and checked this. I realized that I did not write down my answers! D'oh!

- What is your first language? *English*

- Where were you born and raised? *Born: Milwaukee, WI 
Raised: Oconomowoc, WI

* - What other languages do you speak? *A little German, Limited Sign Language*

- Where and why did you learn the other languages? Was it required in school? *I learned German from my sisters (who took it in school) and at school. It was not required. I learned the little Sign Language that I know from a friend I had in High School. She was deaf, so I learned a little. In fact, I corrected the teacher today who was showing us some sign language! :shock:

* - If you speak multiple languages, which one is your favorite? *Sign language is fun, and I love how German sounds! I am torn between which is my favorite.

* - For us single-language people, which is your favorite language? Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite? *German, Afrikaans, and Japanese. British accents (Irish, Scottish, Australian, New Zealand included) are neat sounding, too!*


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Jan 20, 2009)

- What is your first language? - 
English


- Where were you born and raised? - 
South Wales


- What other languages do you speak? -
Not quite fluent.. hopefully after a level i will be. Welsh


- Where and why did you learn the other languages? Was it required in school? - 
I am studying welsh and french at school for gcse


- If you speak multiple languages, which one is your favorite? 
I would speak fluent welsh and i would love to learn gaiylic (however its spelt)



- For us single-language people, which is your favorite language? Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite? 
my fave language is welsh lol. I love the welsh accent.



EDIT... what did i do to the text :?


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 20, 2009)

> *(New Zealand included) are neat sounding, too!*


Word to yo mama .


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 20, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> > *(New Zealand included) are neat sounding, too!*
> 
> 
> Word to yo mama .


:laugh:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 20, 2009)

> * British accents (Irish, Scottish, Australian, New Zealand included) are neat sounding, too!*


Irish accents are totally different to those kind of accents lol, it's like saying an American accent sounds like an English accent.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 20, 2009)

To us, they sound _similar_. We can tell the difference, but they sound more similar to each other than a German accent, or even a French one, would sound when compared to a British one. I hope that makes sense? I am grouping them together


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 20, 2009)

- What is your first language? - 
English


- Where were you born and raised? - 
Nelson, New Zealand.


- What other languages do you speak? -
I know a fair bit of Maori but am not fluent. I know a insy wincy bit of Italian too. 

- Where and why did you learn the other languages? Was it required in school? - Maori was just part of school, my english teacher last year took a degree in Maori so we got lotsa that. Italian, youtube and podcasts lol. 


- If you speak mulltiple languages, which one is your favorite? 
Maori bro, it such a small language when you speak it like anywhere in the world it's like speaking code haha. 


- For us single-language people, which is your favorite language? Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite? 
I love listening to the Italian language, it's so beautiful and the sounds are fantastic!

Kiaora, bro's just off for some kai then to see my Whanau and get some aroha.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 20, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> To us, they sound _similar_. We can tell the difference, but they sound more similar to each other than a German accent, or even a French one, would sound when compared to a British one. I hope that makes sense? I am grouping them together


Really? There are alot of Irish accents too, like one for every county, I find alot of English accents to be very loud and annoying lol, no offense to anyone, I suppose I can't tell the difference between Canadian and American and ye probably can.


----------



## BSAR (Jan 20, 2009)

- What is your first language? 

*English*
- Where were you born and raised? Approximate areas, I am not trying to stalk you!

*Born in Renton, Wa. Still be raised in Rochester, WA.*
- What other languages do you speak?

*Spanish*
- Where and why did you learn the other languages? Was it required in school?

*School, required.*
- If you speak multiple languages, which one is your favorite? 

*English!!*
- For us single-language people, which is your favorite language?

*. . . . . .. . .*

Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite?

*I like British, and North Caroliner accents! And Australian.*


----------



## BethM (Jan 20, 2009)

> - What is your first language?
> 
> *English.*
> 
> ...


----------



## swanlake (Jan 20, 2009)

-What is your first language? 

*English
*

- Where were you born and raised? Approximate areas, I am not trying to stalk you!

*North of Detroit
*

- What other languages do you speak?

*I am taking spanish right now, a little french and a wee bit of Ukranian.*

- Where and why did you learn the other languages? Was it required in school?

*I learned Ukranian* *from chruch, basically I can say "glory to Jesus Christ!", My sister took french all four years of High School and is now minoring in it, the spanish I thought would be helpfull in the future.*

- If you speak multiple languages, which one is your favorite? 

*I would LOVE to be fluent in Ukranian. I think it would be so cool to talk to the older ladies at church and hear all of their experiances.*


- For us single-language people, which is your favorite language? Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite?


*AKK!! I LOVE any accent from the UK, oh and German accents, oh and Australian accents. Basically if a guy has an accent, it boosts him up about 10 points on the hottness scale!!*

And btw, Canadians tend to say "eh", where as Americans don't. And they pronounce their "o" differently than Americans. Americans say "about", where candians say it more like "aboot". Canadians, at least to me, sound more European, which I think is cool.


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 20, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> *North Caroliner accents! *



Woot  May I ask why NC accents? I ask because whenever I'm in another part of the country, someone will always pinpoint that I'm from NC. Is it really that different?

- What is your first language? 
*English*

- Where were you born and raised? Approximate areas, I am not trying to stalk you!
*Concord, NC*

- What other languages do you speak?
*Spanish*

- Where and why did you learn the other languages? Was it required in school?
*I took Spanish I-IV in High School and 2 years in college*

- If you speak multiple languages, which one is your favorite? 
*English because I dun learned it real gud *

- For us single-language people, which is your favorite language?
*I love French, it's so beautiful. They could be telling you where to go and make it sound so elegant!
*
Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite?
*I've ALWAYS loved British, Australian and NZ accents. If a guy has any of those accents, the sexy points goes WAY up in my head. I also like Midwestern accents, I can't tell you why, but I could listen to them talk for days!*


----------



## swanlake (Jan 20, 2009)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> *I've ALWAYS loved British, Australian and NZ accents. If a guy has any of those accents, the sexy points goes WAY up in my head. *




lol, ME TOO!


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL, take for instance, Rob Pattinson. Did not have a clue who he was before Twilight (never got into Harry Potter). When I saw the trailers, I thought "he's TERRIBLE as Edward!" Watched the movie, changed my mind, thought he was okay. Heard his voice in an interview, started having a lil' crush on ol' Rob! My girlfriend told me he was a singer....listened to him sing on Youtube, FELL IN LOVE! So I went from "no way" to "Yummy" in about 2 weeks 

Funny thing is I am the exact opposite from most of his female fans, they love him as Edward Cullen, I really like him as a musician!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 21, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> > *(New Zealand included) are neat sounding, too!*
> 
> 
> Word to yo mama .



yeahthat ^^ :biggrin2:

us kiwi's are great .


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 21, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> - What is your first language? Urmm... I was taught Indonesian when i was a kid but i moved ot NZ at age 7 ad i kinda forgoten 70% ahahaha.. useless





> - Where were you born and raised? Approximate areas, I am not trying to stalk you! i was born Jakarta.. but in my opinion in my life.. i can say i was raised in NZ.
> - What other languages do you speak? I speak English and Indonesian and i under stand a lil bit of chinese and teo chew and i leanrt Spanish for a year but then stoped and now im learning french.. I had to learnt maori too.
> - Where and why did you learn the other languages? I learnt indonesian bcuz i was born there, leant english cuz i had to since i live in NZ and i learnt it in NZ lol.. i did chinese for two years, spanish fora year i can listen to teo chew becuz mmy parents can speak that language, and french im learning at school. Maori cuz u have to read michelle's postWas it required in school? i choose french at school and spanish was a class thing 2007. and maori was taught at school
> - If you speak multiple languages, which one is your favorite? ahaha.. urm i dont know i'd say spanish.
> - For us single-language people, which is your favorite language? Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite? My fav accent would be scottish, irish and English  and Kiwi accents are hot too hahaha...


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2009)

- What is your first language? *English*
- Where were you born and raised? Approximate areas, I am not trying to stalk you! *I was born in Limerick, Ireland but I'm from and have always lived in Clare, Ireland*
- What other languages do you speak? *Irish and some German*
- Where and why did you learn the other languages? Was it required in school? *Well Irish I learned at home because I have alot of family from the Gaeltacht area (Irish speaking area of Ireland) but I learn it at school too. German I'm learning at school.*
- If you speak multiple languages, which one is your favorite?*Irish*
- For us single-language people, which is your favorite language? Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite? *Not sure really, maybe American accent or something.*


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 21, 2009)

- What is your first language? *
English!
*
- Where were you born and raised? Approximate areas, I am not trying to stalk you! 
*Born in Basingstoke, England, and lived in Bristol, South-West England since I was 5* 

- What other languages do you speak? 
*I don't speak them at all, but a teensy bit of French, and a few words of Spanish and German. Literally a handful of words. I can ask for beer in Spanish, say thank you and goodbye etc and that's about it! I can also tell you in German that I live in a semi-detached house *

- Where and why did you learn the other languages? Was it required in school? 
*Had to study French at school, did German for a year but they wouldn't let us do it for GCSE and I picked up the Spanish from holidays*

- If you speak multiple languages, which one is your favorite?
*I really wouldn't say I speak them at all.... Don't have a favourite!*

- For us single-language people, which is your favorite language? Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite? *
I love the Northern-Irish accent..... The American accent.... Welsh, and since I've been watching a program 'Spain, On The Road Again' recently, I've realised I quite like the Spanish accent too! *


----------



## pinksalamander (Jan 21, 2009)

- What is your first language? English
- Where were you born and raised? Approximate areas, I am not trying to stalk you! Lived in Kent my whole life!
- What other languages do you speak? A little Spanish (un poco Espanol!)
- Where and why did you learn the other languages? Was it required in school? We had to learn French in Year 7, then we had a choice if we wanted to carry on French or do Spanish. I chose Spanish and went on to do it at GCSE too
- If you speak multiple languages, which one is your favourite? n/a
- For us single-language people, which is your favourite language? Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favourite? I love Italian!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 21, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > To us, they sound _similar_. We can tell the difference, but they sound more similar to each other than a German accent, or even a French one, would sound when compared to a British one. I hope that makes sense? I am grouping them together
> ...


I'm amazed they sound similar to Kelly too :shock:. My accent couldn't be any more different to an Irish or Scots one. Funny how things can sound alike to some and so different to others.

I've got a Scottish friend on my PS3, sometimes we video chat and I cannot ever understand a word he's saying. His accent is SUPER thick. Sounds like a whole lot of mumbling lol!

American accents to me sound very hard, not so much the general population but the people they employ on the news channels, and say...that E show, Entertainment-something. They hurt my head a bit. NZ accent is so soft and we don't define our words really well so it sounds so different. US and Canadian accents are so hard and full of strong R sounds and really emphasised vowels.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't ever understand Scottish accents either lol, I can understand some English accents but alot of them on the English soaps, especially 'Eastenders' do my head in.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 21, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I'm amazed they sound similar to Kelly too :shock:. My accent couldn't be any more different to an Irish or Scots one. Funny how things can sound alike to some and so different to others.


I can tell the difference!  I just lumped them together. I guess because they are all "English" countries. I mean English-speaking, of course. Australian/New Zealand is way off from the rest, English is by itself, and Irish and Scottish have a few similarities. I don't know how to describe them, but I can tell the difference between the two.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2009)

Republic Of Ireland isn't part of Britain I have relations who would eat alive anyone who said Ireland was part of Britain lol, they are still sore over it. I think there is a small resemblance of accent and words like 'wee' and 'lass' are said in Northern Ireland and Scotland but I can't understand anything Scottish people say to me and never heard anyone in ROI say 'wee' or 'lass' or anything else like that before or talk with any bit of a scottish accent.

I also hate the way on The Simpsons and some other American programmes they make us sound Scottish, it's really annoying.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 21, 2009)

*What is your first language?
*English*

Where were you born and raised? Approximate areas, I am not trying to stalk you!
*Northern Ireland*

What other languages do you speak?
*A little French, not enough for a proper conversation though.*

Where and why did you learn the other languages? Was it required in school?
*Yep I learned it at school, you had to do at least one of French, Spanish, German and Irish for GCSE and I chose French.*

**For us single-language people, which is your favorite language? Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite?*
I really like the French language, I wish I was fluent, I also like Italian, and think Scandinavian languages are cool. *

*


----------



## Sabine (Jan 21, 2009)

My native language is German being born and raised in Berlin (place to go)
I learned German and Russian in school but went on to study German and English.
I've been living in Ireland since 1990 and still have a German accent. I don't mind at all since some irish accents (like the North side Cork accent) can be horrendous. When I meet English people they think I'm Irish or Welsh (funnily enough) but Irish people know straight away I'm not "native"
MY partner is English and I just love most English accents. The accent I love most is the French. Whatever language they speak it just sounds so cute. I have a French student in my class, his German pronunciation is crap but it's so adorable. I think I'll never correct him:biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela (Jan 21, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote:*


> I can tell the difference!  I just lumped them together. I guess because they are all "English" countries. I mean English-speaking, of course. Australian/New Zealand is way off from the rest, English is by itself, and Irish and Scottish have a few similarities. I don't know how to describe them, but I can tell the difference between the two.


I understand what you mean.  Its like how the various Canadian and American accents sound very similar to me, but I can still tell the difference in them, to an extent.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2009)

haha Sabine I know what you mean about Cork accents, you should hear my relations accent from Cobh :biggrin2:they have a pure Cork accent on them, the worst you can get!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 21, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Republic Of Ireland isn't part of Britain


That's why I said:


> I guess because they are all "English" countries.* I mean English-speaking, of course.*


----------



## Sabine (Jan 21, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Republic Of Ireland isn't part of Britain
> ...


Irish people are veeeeeeery particular about that. Hehe:biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...


Tell me about it, my friend's mam once threw a quiz book in the fire because it said Ireland was part of Britain. It's mostly older people who are like that though, like in their 50s up.


----------



## BethM (Jan 21, 2009)

> kherrmann3 wrote: I can tell the difference!  I just lumped them together. I guess because they are all "English" countries. I mean English-speaking, of course. Australian/New Zealand is way off from the rest, English is by itself, and Irish and Scottish have a few similarities. I don't know how to describe them, but I can tell the difference between the two.



I agree here. To me, for example, Scottish and Irish accents sound similar, though I know they're not really, and I can tell the difference between the two. I'm guessing there are differences between, say, New Zealand and Australian accents, as well, but my only exposure to a NZ accent is Flight of the Conchords. :hearts
I've heard a few people from England on here say they like "American accents," or can't tell the difference between American and Canadian, but we can tell the difference. I always want to ask, which American accent? Because there are several different ones depending on region, like someone from Boston has a totally different accent than someone from Atlanta, and they're both different from San Francisco or Montana. But they're all _similar_, really, just like Scottish and Irish accents are _similar _to Americans.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 21, 2009)

*BethM wrote*


> I've heard a few people from England on here say they like "American accents," or can't tell the difference between American and Canadian, but we can tell the difference. I always want to ask, which American accent? Because there are several different ones depending on region, like someone from Boston has a totally different accent than someone from Atlanta, and they're both different from San Francisco. But they're all _similar_, really, just like Scottish and Irish accents are _similar _to Americans.



I was thinking about this earlier when I replied.... And I really couldn't tell you! I like them all! I just like the way you guys say things.... I must admit to not knowing how to distinguis between different US accents, so therefore I can't say which ones I prefer to others lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> > kherrmann3 wrote: I can tell the difference!  I just lumped them together. I guess because they are all "English" countries. I mean English-speaking, of course. Australian/New Zealand is way off from the rest, English is by itself, and Irish and Scottish have a few similarities. I don't know how to describe them, but I can tell the difference between the two.
> 
> 
> But they're all _similar_, really, just like Scottish and Irish accents are _similar _to Americans.


Which Irish accent is similar to Scottish? Mine isn't, every county has a different accent, just like in America, we don't have the same accent all over the country either.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 21, 2009)

I think it's weird someone thinks a Scottish and irish accent may sound anything alike. But then again, all American accents sound the same to me. I know that's really bad:embarrassed:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 21, 2009)

- What is your first language? *English *


- Where were you born and raised? *USA *

- What other languages do you speak? *I can speak some spanish  I'm trying to get much better at it, but I'm taking a class through my high school. *


- Where and why did you learn the other languages? *I learned this language because for my future job (EMT/Paramedic) it will give me a boost, being bilingual. Spanish is the 2nd largest language in the USA, so being able to speak that when I'm on the job is a plus. I wasn't required to take it, but many colleges would like it if you had 1-2 years of the same foreign language (and spanish is the only one offered at my HS). I will probably take Spanish 2 next year, and then a refresher course in college, whilst doing all my EMT/Paramedic courses. *

- If you speak multiple languages, which one is your favorite? *hmm English  lol. It's easiest, but I do enjoy speaking spanish, it's just the learning that's so hard. *


- For us single-language people, which is your favorite language? *Uhmm....I'm not sure. lol.*

-Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite? *Definitley Austrailian! I Love the Aussie accent!*

*Emily*


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I think it's weird someone thinks a Scottish and irish accent may sound anything alike. But then again, all American accents sound the same to me. I know that's really bad:embarrassed:



Me too! I mean, when I talk to a Scottish person I can never understand what they are saying. I think maybe people kind of think the Irish accent is the stupid ''Irish'' accent that are on American TV shows like The Simpsons and stuff, the only American I have ever seen put on a correct Irish accent that didn't sound Scottish or like a leprechaun was Julia Roberts in the film Michael Collins.

I went on Youtube and looked up Irish accent and it was all people putting on this Scottish accent!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 22, 2009)

- What is your first language? Texan English


- Where were you born and raised? Texas... it's a whole udder country!


- What other languages do you speak?Now.. German, Italian, French and some asian dialects.. and im passable in spanish.. I can order you food, cuss you out and get you where you need to go..Oh and now that I am married to an Aussie, more specifically a Bananna Bender (only other Aussies will get that).. I can speak Aussie or "Strine"..as in..fair dinkum, from whoa to go,ocker, pommie,ratbag,stunned mullet, tall poppies,yonks..




- Where and why did you learn the other languages? Cause im a sponge like that..school, travel, work.


- If you speak multiple languages, which one is your favorite? French, cause it makes guys do things they dont wanna do..


- For us single-language people, which is your favorite language? Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite?.. Heck.. AUSSIE.. it's like livin with Bruce the Shark from Finding Nemo..

Although.. skaters have their own lingo and accents.. and ya get a group of us together gabbin.. we sound like we need to be checked for green cards..


----------



## BethM (Jan 22, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote:*


> Me too! I mean, when I talk to a Scottish person I can never understand what they are saying. I think maybe people kind of think the Irish accent is the stupid ''Irish'' accent that are on American TV shows like The Simpsons and stuff, the only American I have ever seen put on a correct Irish accent that didn't sound Scottish or like a leprechaun was Julia Roberts in the film Michael Collins.



When I think of an Irish accent, I think of the movie Once.


----------



## Zee (Jan 22, 2009)

- What is your first language? *English*

- Where were you born and raised? Approximate areas, I am not trying to stalk you! *Brighton, South of England*

- What other languages do you speak? *German*

- Where and why did you learn the other languages? Was it required in school? *I had to learn German as I live in Bavaria, and part of a multi-language family*

- If you speak multiple languages, which one is your favorite? *I would say nowadays German, as I like the accent*

- For us single-language people, which is your favorite language? Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite? *Irish, can never get enough of the accent, and I can understand it also being half Irish*


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 22, 2009)

> *Irish, can never get enough of the accent, and I can understand it also being half Irish*



:biggrin2:

I am tempted to make a video of my accent, see if it is what you all expected.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 22, 2009)

Zee, what on earth is so appealing about a German accent???? I always cringe when I hear English spoken with a German accent (like my own voice mail greeting on the mobile):biggrin2:


----------



## irishlops (Jan 22, 2009)

*Michaela wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I can tell the difference!  I just lumped them together. I guess because they are all "English" countries. I mean English-speaking, of course. Australian/New Zealand is way off from the rest, English is by itself, and Irish and Scottish have a few similarities. I don't know how to describe them, but I can tell the difference between the two.
> ...


about the irish and scottish laugue. there are words that are the same. i can tell the diferce between them.
i hate ensenders accent. no offence. its really english. but i liike people talking in english accents rather than the tv..


----------



## Sabine (Jan 22, 2009)

And Zin, how do you say in French: "Would you ever take the thrash out" :biggrin2:

"- If you speak multiple languages, which one is your favorite? French, cause it makes guys do things they dont wanna do.."


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 22, 2009)

There is a video of my accent in the I love accents topic now


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 22, 2009)

Sabine..
Veuillez enlever les ordures...
LoL.. but say it reaaaaaaaaaaal slow and soft..


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 23, 2009)

- What is your first language? 

*English*

- Where were you born and raised? Approximate areas, I am not trying to stalk you!

*North-eastern England*

- What other languages do you speak?

*English of course, and a little French. I'm afraid to say I'm rubbish at learning forgein languages.:?I'd love to be able to speak more and think it is so important for us to gain better understanding of different countries and cultures, but I just cannot pick other languages up! My sister, on the other hand, can speak English, French (fluent), Italian (fluent), German and Spanish. *


- Where and why did you learn the other languages? Was it required in school?
*French was compulsory from year 7 (aged 11-12) till the end of GCSEs (16). I also had to learn Latin for 2 years, and because I was in top set French (I have no idea how that happened!) I had to learn German for a year in year 9 as well.*

- For us single-language people, which is your favorite language? Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite?


*Favourite language? Definitely Italian! I can only speak the odd word or phrase, but I have been to Italy more times than I can remember and it is such a beautiful country and language. I so wish I could speak it.*

*As far as accents go, I love Southern Irish accents! Like Roy Kean's accent. They make me swoon.*


----------



## missyscove (Jan 23, 2009)

- What is your first language? 
*English*
- Where were you born and raised? Approximate areas, I am not trying to stalk you!
*Los Angeles, CA. More specifically, the San Fernando Valley. In short, I'm a Valley girl and I do have certain aspects of so-called "val-speak" but I've made a conscious effort to eliminate them. (I took a linguistics class last semester and now I'm particularly aware of dialect differences)*
- What other languages do you speak?
*Some Spanish and a morsel of German*
- Where and why did you learn the other languages? Was it required in school?
*We had to take up to the 3rd level of a language in school; my options were Spanish and French. I took 3 years of Spanish. German I'm learning through Rosetta Stone whenever I have the time to work on it. I've just always wanted to know the lanugage*
- If you speak multiple languages, which one is your favorite? 
- For us single-language people, which is your favorite language? Even to listen to or hear that accent, which is your favorite?
*German, that's why I want to learn it.*


----------



## pinksalamander (Jan 23, 2009)

I think the thing about accents is that there is a general 'neutral' accent, what would often be described as RP in English (received pronunciation, although most don't speak like that anymore). There are obviously loads of different accents in different regions. I have a fairly 'plain' accent because I'm from close to London (although there is a difference, its softer than the typical upper-class London accent), whereas head west and everyone talks like a faaaarmmmer!! 

With American accents I can pick out a few but only if they are very very strong. The 'neutral' American accent really gets on my nerves, but I love the 'Southern drawl' accent. I love Zin's accent! 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 23, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> whereas head west and everyone talks like a faaaarmmmer!!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


It's true! We do!  Alreeet?


----------

